# ClassCastException in JSP



## kwonilchang (26. Sep 2010)

Hallo!

Meine kleine Webanwendung hängt mal wieder: Ein Servlet ruft via Requestdispatcher eine JSP-Seite auf. Als Attribut habe ich dem Request ein Objekt vom Typ User übergeben.

In der JSP-Seite möchte ich mit diesem User-Objekt weiterarbeiten. Bei der Zeile


```
<% User user = (User)request.getAttribute("user"); %>
```

bekomme ich aber eine ClassCastException für User. Warum, kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hab mal die Zeile


```
<% out.print("Klasse: " + request.getAttribute("user").getClass()); %>
```

eingefügt. Hier erhalte ich als Typ des Requestattributs User!? Muss ich für den Cast noch etwas anderes beachten? Muss ich in der Userklasse eine Methode für den Cast schreiben?

Danke schonmal und viele Grüße!


----------



## Gast2 (26. Sep 2010)

Stimmt der voll qualifizierte Name? Also nicht das du zwei verschiedene User Klassen hast.


----------



## kwonilchang (26. Sep 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich denke nicht, dass sich da zwei verschiedene Userklassen in die Quere kommen. Ich habe die Klasse im Package loginFiles liegen. Im JSP habe ich dann loginFiles.User importiert. Hab gerade mal die Klasse User auch noch umbenannt. Das hat aber auch nichts gebracht.


----------

